# Easter snow (pics)



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I know alot of the Yoopers got it worse than me, but I formally protest all this snow!!!! Hello? Its April!  

I had big plans to slay some beaver in the last couple weeks of the season...because access to my locations was finally possible. Then this!!! :rant: 

I do have some sets out, but theyre either buried under 2-feet of snow or frozen-in. Based on the forecast, I'll feel lucky if I get one or two decent nights before the season ends.

Sad-eyed birds kept staring in our windows and got me feeling guilty about the empty feeders on the back deck, so I got the stupid shovel back out of storage and went to work....



















Oh well, the beavers will be bigger for me next year


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for keeping the snow up there!  

The weather has screwed my plans for the next week also. This cold weather is going to keep me and my 2 young boys off the lake this week. I can handle the cold, but the boys don't need to get sick again already. Hopefully the weather will warm back up soon.


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh my God:yikes: . I cannot believe you guys have that much snow. Excellent perspective on the pictures, it really accentuates the depth. Oh, and I love the angled boards on your deck.

Good luck on the Beavers, one more week to go.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Man NC you guys got frickin DUMPED on!!:yikes: We had about a inch yesterday morn but there is just a trace left on the grassy areas today.

-Bob


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice pics NC! yeah the WUP did get it worse but what you have there is still a lot of snow!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Just when I thought I really wanted to move north of here!
Maybe not. 

Mike


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

You should be ashamed of yourself for not having a runway cleared out to that grill.........I want a steak!!:evil:


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

All people living in northern Michigan know it's a MUST to have the grill readily accessible to the door in the winter just for this reason. :lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wow NC i guess if it was going to be cold like it is down here i wouldnt mind some snow too. Im not trapping anything right now though so i guess that would kind of suck..... I like how we have snow on easter and none on christmas this year guess thats how it goes... nice pics
-Craig


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> I know alot of the Yoopers got it worse than me, but I formally protest all this snow!!!!


Marquete got a whopping 48 inches :yikes: A new April record


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

7MM Magnum said:


> All people living in northern Michigan know it's a MUST to have the grill readily accessible to the door in the winter just for this reason. :lol:


Not at my house. You'll know when we've grilled the night before, because you'll see my bare foot tracks kicking a trail across the deck  

Well, today was the nicest weather we've had in the past week, so I put on the frame pack and hiked the 1-mile (measured) back to some sets I have out. Figured there would be no beaver waiting...but I just love the scenery with the virgin snow.

But, after I threw a 37-lb beaver into my pack and started sweating...stepping into hidden muck holes and twisting my ankles on fallen cedars beneath the snow...some of that love began to fade :evil: 

And then I had mixed feelings when I found a 42-pounder in a 330 dive-log set. Great...80 lbs of wet fur to pack 1-mile out of this place! One beaver tail slapping my head and the other slapping my butt! :lol:


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Sometimes I think you have more ambition than sense :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Nice catch though !!!!


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Northcountry said:


> Great...80 lbs of wet fur to pack 1-mile out of this place! One beaver tail slapping my head and the other slapping my butt! :lol:


I wish i had that problem. I cant wait for next year already!!!


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow NC,Nice photoshop job!!:lol: :lol: LOL
I'd say you got just alittle bit of snow!
Isn't it just depressing?:sad: :rant: 

I hope we lose it before gobbler season opens!! 
Good luck on the Beavs


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Phoenix Farms in the Keweenaw got 52" that is the most I heard of so far. Nice catch NC!!


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Great pics and catches!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

target-panic said:


> Sometimes I think you have more ambition than sense


Youre obviously an excellent judge of character, George.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

It was one of the little towns around here, thinking Painesdale, recorded 59" from this storm.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Great Photos!

April snow falls are not that uncommon, but the amount that was dumped this year is definitely uncommon, based on my memory of the past 60 years.

Good to see that someone is keeping the beaver population somewhat in check. Looking forward to seeing a photo of your total spring beaver harvest sometime before they so to the fur buyer. 

Continued Good Luck on your Trapline!!!!!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

It's not the 4th of July yet. Snow can happen anytime.  We got over 2 feet the 11th of May last year. Broke a lot of tree branches. Most of my apple trees didn't produce too well last fall because of it.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice pictures and I must say, better you then me! I'm sick of snow, and I like the winter!


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

ottertrapper said:


> Phoenix Farms in the Keweenaw got 52" that is the most I heard of so far. Nice catch NC!!



The winner from the storm, as of 8 p.m. Sunday April 8th: 

Painesdale : 64.5"

second: Phoenix Farms : 57.0"

third: Negaunee: 48.5"

fourth: Rockland: 43.7" (only through 8 a.m. sat). 

other noteables, 
munising: 32.7
grand marais: 37.5
wetmore: 36.6
houghton: 31
big bay: 29

yup, i'm bored at work!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Good for you on the beavers.

I personally hid out during the recent UP snow. I left early Friday beating most of it and hid in Ohio until today. Most of ours has melted. We got 2 feet here.

I was so ready for spring what the.... I am supposed to hunt turkeys soon. I REFUSE to hunt turkeys on snow shoes :evil: Okay actually I would and I would love it for the story when I am old like Dave. :lol:


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

Wait stop hold on wait one second Brandon are you holding out on me you have turkeys:16suspect :16suspect :16suspect Im just playing if you snow shoe after some gobblers give me a call I want to hear this story first hand my friend GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

We got more snow last night and the ponds are still 99% frozen :sad: 

This morning, I realized that I set canine traps on Oct-15, 2006 with 6" of snow on the ground....and 6-months later, I am trapping beaver with snow on the ground. 

I love all four seasons but c'mon....winter is hogging up half the year! :evil:


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Brandon,

I also have a first season turkey permit and we still have about a foot of snow on the ground. Come next Monday I hope it is all gone so I don't have to use my White Camo!  



> I would love it for the story when I am old like Dave.


OK, Brandon, I get your good natured ribbing about be older than dirt. But I am hoping to be around a few more years, just to see if this Global Warming really is going to get us some addtional time with bare ground. :lol:


----------

